# Filing US Tax in UK



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey all. 
For the majority of this year I will have been living in the US with my father,
I plan to submit my visa and be married by the start of the next tax year (January is when he submits his and when I'll be married).

What I'm just wondering is because I have lived in the US,
can my dad claim me for the past year on his taxes despite me being married and living in the UK next January? Or do I just not file because I am unemployed anyway? 

I'm worried about confusing the government haha.
Help is appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

I'm having difficulty even understanding your question. Are you asking whether your father can claim you as a dependent on his U.S. tax return? If that's the question, the answer is yes, he may be able to. He should consult IRS Publication 501 to determine whether he can or not. If you have to file (or want to file) a U.S. tax return then you'll need to know if he claimed you as a dependent.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If I understand what you're asking, then yes, your father can (and probably should) claim you as a dependent on his taxes for 2015. (As BBC says, as long as he meets the requirements for claiming you laid out in pub 501, which usually involves your living with him and his providing at least half of your support during the calendar year.) Whether your father files his 2015 taxes in January 2016 or waits until the last minute doesn't really matter because the tax returns are based on the calendar year.

Whether or not you file for 2015 depends on whether or not you have income that meets the filing threshold for your status. If you are married on (or before) December 31st, then you are considered "married" for the 2015 tax year, and if you file would either have to file jointly with your new spouse, or as "married, filing separately." However - if you are unemployed and not drawing unemployment benefits, chances are you probably won't have to file and you can wait until next year (i.e. in 2017 for the 2016 tax year) and base your decisions on your circumstances then.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## HatakeSage (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry I have a bit of a problem with writing what I mean to.
But yes, Bevdeforges, you figured me out! Thanks a lot.


----------

